# mon application crache



## damine09 (8 Juin 2010)

j'ai une application qui a l'architecture suivante avec INTERFACE BUILDER : 

File's Owner
First Responder 
Boutons App Delegate
Window
Tab Bar Controller
   Tab Bar 
   First View Controller
       Tab Bar Item(Acceuil)
   Navigation Controller(Configuration)
        Navigation Bar
        Root View Controller(List Account)
            Navigation Item(List Account)
        Tab Bar Item(Configuration)

ce que je vien de décrire et le fichier MainWindow.xib 
il y'a aussi 4 autres fichiers .xib 

RootViewController.xib , qui s'occupe de gérer les 2 autres (AddView.xib et DetailView.xib).

le fichier FirstViewController.xib et lui appeler par mon FirstViewController (premier bouton accueil de mon tabbarcontroller)

le code est bien implémenté et compile bien , 

il y'a une classe Compte.h et Compte.m , qui gère une bases de donnée pour l'ajout de Compte et Mot de passe , 

mon PROBLÈME , c'est quand je lance l'application , et que je clique sur le second bouton de mon tabbarcontroller (Configuration) ; et que je clique sur + de add account , je peut l'ajouté , mais quand je clique sur SAVE , pour qu'il l'ajoute a la base de donnée , l'application CRACHE .

Merci de votre Aide.


----------



## tatouille (9 Juin 2010)

debugger :rateau:


----------



## damine09 (9 Juin 2010)

j'ai pensé a utilisé le Debugger Console et il me sort sa lorsque je Build and Run:



Wed jun 9 10:03:19 ordinateur ....................local boutons[853] <Error>: doClip: empty path.
Wed jun 9 10:03:19 ordinateur ....................local boutons[853] <Error>: doClip: empty path.



ensuite quand je clique sur le bouton save pour ajouter un compte la console me sort sa :



2010-06-09.........633 boutons[853:207] *** Assertion failure in -[compte addCompte], /Users.........two-boutons-SQL/Classes/Compte.m:88
2010-06-09.........635 boutons[853:207] ***Terminating app due to uncaught exception 'NSInternalInconsistencyException', reason: 'Error while creating add statement. 'out of memory' '  

2010-06-09.......635 boutons[853:207] Stack:  (

30123099,
2424771849,
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
11220,
11074,
)

voila merci de votre aide .


----------



## tatouille (10 Juin 2010)

corrige tu as la reponse sous les yeux plus grosse qu'un troupeaux d'elephants males en rute


----------



## damine09 (10 Juin 2010)

je corrige quoi ? , tu peut me le dire , je suis débutant en DEV iphone , je comprend pas l'erreur , je suis dessus cela fait 6 jours , j'aimerais bien une aide sérieuse , merci a vous .


----------



## tatouille (11 Juin 2010)

bah commencer par etre serieux toi-meme apprend a lire un stacktrace retourne par GDB

http://sourceware.org/gdb/current/onlinedocs/gdb/

et quand tu dump ton fichier de crash tu postes un lien avec la totalite du stack pas une "free" adaptation, mais l'erreur est assez simple tu as meme le where puis le when.

et tu as deux problem : tu push nil et ton nib est un bordelo avec une connection merdique entre une vue et plusieurs elements.

on apprend pas l'iphone dev, on apprend le C puis l'objC puis du c++ c'est pas mal pour l'objet, puis on fait du Coco et on a meme pas besoin de venir poser des questions sans interet, ici n'est que la consequence de ton "code" truc que tu as fait, si tu pleures au premier crash arrete tout de suite.

si tu veux apprendre a connecter correctement les elements graphiques produits par l'interface builder et ton code je te conseille de commencer par faire 2 3 petites applications pure cocoa sur le bureau, puis reouvrir un projet iphone tout neuf

http://developer.apple.com/mac/libr...AViewHierarchy/WorkingWithAViewHierarchy.html

http://developer.apple.com/mac/libr...re.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/10000060i-CH3-SW2


----------



## damine09 (14 Juin 2010)

oui je sais que c'est un problème de liaison d'objets mais j'ai plus le temps , et je dois remettre sa rapidement , aurais-tu du temps pour que tu m'explique ou est le problème ?

on se vois dans un café par exemple sa te va ?

merci de me répondre


----------



## tatouille (14 Juin 2010)

j'habite en Californie, USA, SF Peninsula, donc pour le café... et faire du code  dans un cafe a part le redrock a mountain view bof, essaye d'isoler le probleme dans une simple appli et met ca quelque part sur le reseau.


----------



## damine09 (21 Juin 2010)

@tatouille , 

je vais t'envoyé mon code par mail ,essaye de me donner ton mail par message privé , merci


----------

